# Sunstar's 2010 Hell on Earth. Pictoral journy.



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Time for a bit of an explanation? Been a right trip this year I tell you.

Warning, some pics might scare you. I don't jest.

For one, I've been really down in the dumps. Mostly because I can't seem to get anywhere in my life. But that's a different rant.

May 24th, Husband and I go for a nice ride REALLY hot day and we get to a place called Albion Falls in Hamilton. We lock our bikes up then climb down the banks to the base of the falls where there are a number of other people sort of enjoying the cool water. I tend to get over heated when I ride. So the cool off was well appreciated. I climbed up to the next ledge but the ground was pretty slick under the water. I carefully placed my feet observing the crevaces and whatnot and got directly into the COLD falls. It was a real treat and lowered my temp to a nice level making me feel less ill. Regarding the crevace I decided to return to Paul who was at the edge taking Photos of my backside (most likely) while I was in the falls.









The fleck near the middle of the pic is me.

I slip.. and my foot goes right into the crevace with the whole weight of me slamming in behind. PAIN boy was there PAIN involved. I smile sheepishly and tried to bum my way down the ledge, and limp over to where Paul was. Explained to him I slipped and hurt myself. He wanted to go exploring more, so I said do that and I'll regain myself sitting in the sun. When he returned I crossed a small stream and BOY did that hurt. Climbed back out of the vally back to the top where our bikes were. Sore foot is very sore. very sore. He makes a comment about you break your leg I'm not carrying you out.









Before I went to the hospital.

My foot was really swollen in places and it was hurting like a beotch. I decided TWO days later to get it looked at as it wasn't looking happy at all. 
I get an X-ray and they tell me, OH yes, you have fractured it. Have an Air Cast and we'll see you soon.










Fortunately this did not lay me up terribly long. might have been a hairline rather than something really bad. Could have been bad, they told me. the location was a serious spot normally.

Transformers Con (tfcon) July 17th 2010. Very awesome day. Paul bought me a toy I was wanting I was so very happy to get the figure. Love paul to death. Or I tried to.

We make it through toronto from mimico to the airport no issue. get the go train in longbranch and return to burlington. Not even a kilometer away from teh station, I groggily note that the lights were changing to red. I stop. Paul stops behind me. His front tire clips my back tire. Then chaos happens. It was very fast, but at the same time, it took forever. Paul lost his balance and started to fall. his bike got snared with mine and I started to fall. He continued forward. My bike was moving a bit still, breaking had no tbeen completed. He rode the gutter ripping his right arm and knee of skin. I was ensnarled iwht my bike. My front tire went up his face. (momentum carried him forward.) he must have attempted to protect his face. we can only assume he got his hand into my front forks because of a black smudge on his palm.

The result is as follows:









As you can see two metacarple bones were broken. One was broken in two places.

It worked out well though. there were many people around, one called for an ambulance once it became apparent paul was not feeling up to walking the bike home, that his hand wasn't functioning right, that he was as white as a sheet. A firetruck was actually pulling up to the light, so they hopped out with first aid kit and began to help him out. The Ambulance arrives and we board it, after I lock the bikes up across the road at the bikestore. We take the ambulance to the hospital where we do much waiting. Still the wait for health care when it's needed for no real additional cost other than a few things is why I love canada.

He ends up getting a splint, I end up ignoring my own injuries for his sake. it took nearly TWO WEEKS to get him into surgery for his hand. We got sent home the first night, then we got him in the second night and they send him home after that.









8 screws and a plate.

Fortunately the surgeon was wonderful at fixing bones. And patched him up a charm. Paul had to go on light duties at work for a while. Had his hand in a cast for 2 weeks, then a half cast for 3 weeks then out of cast since.

September was his month out of the cast, we could not really do much. He was going stir crazy because he loves to ride. He wanted back on his bike almost immediately.

Septembre 28th, chase, my beloved pigeon, died. But not before he adopted an abandoned pigeon egg, incubated it, hatched it and reared the resultant Squab. So I have Rundown Now.

October... Pauls sister came over. That would not be too bad, he hasn't seen her in 15 years. But she brought along a nearly 3 year old. I don't mind kids in small doses. But one month stressed-me-the-hell-out. I definately want eithe rto get my tube tied or Paul the snippy snip.

I dread to know what chaos is instore for the next couple months.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Omg Sunstar!! You guys have had some year that is for sure. D: Ours was pretty terrible too.. Goodness the new year better bring change.

LOL poor sunstar, I can just see you with the kiddo.

Share some picks of rundown sometime :3


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey, I think that steel plate is totally kick-ass, LOL

And don't forget that the two of you are blessed to be able to share your life with someone else who cares about you


----------

